# Happy New Year



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2017)

Wishing you all an outstanding 2018.  Anyone have fun plans/traditions for tonight?

Jen and I always stay home and do New Years with the kids.  We fondue steak, make "Red Lobster" biscuits, and serve crab legs.  At the end the night with a family game of Apples to Apples.  All in all, perfect!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

Wait...You mean Amateur Night?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 31, 2017)

!


----------



## CDG (Dec 31, 2017)

We have a bunch of snacks and a container of pulled chicken ready for dinner, my wife has some wine, I have a 12 pack of Newcastle, and we have some bubbly for midnight.  Champagne for us, and sparkling white grape juice for the boys.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Years all. Stay safe and enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Years from the ICU!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Happy New Years from the ICU!



Ugh.  Expecting a circus tonight?


----------



## CDG (Dec 31, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Happy New Years from the ICU!



Oh damn.  Stay safe brotha.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year, Shadowspearians!


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 31, 2017)

Annoyed that I have to spend this night sober due to work but tough shit I guess.


Happy New Year everyone, drive safe and be safe.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 31, 2017)

May 2018 be the best damn year of your life. No better time than the present to set your targets and achieve your goals!


----------



## Andoni (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year! Stay Safe SS!


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to all.

Semper Fi and Kill ISIS.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone! It's a quiet one here, watching John Wick 2 and relaxing with the wife.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 31, 2017)

New years eve, full moon, 10 degees. What can go wrong? Cheers brothers and sisters.......

M.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

It's 9:24 pm. You're all wonderful people. I'm going to bed. See you next year.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 1, 2018)

Feliz ano neuvo!!!!

M.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 1, 2018)

Tradition?  I always ring in the new year on the road, enjoying being paid overtime to watch the greatest show on earth.  Tonight didn't disappoint.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 1, 2018)

Goodbye '17, hello '18...






I'm optimistic that 2018 will go swimmingly. There's a reason this photo was published in black and white...


----------



## CQB (Jan 2, 2018)

Monsieur La Poubelle seems to be dans la merde. Or peut etre a fashionable skin treatment?


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 2, 2018)

CQB said:


> Monsieur La Poubelle seems to be dans la merde. Or peut etre a fashionable skin treatment?



Let them eat cake with their shit encrusted fingernails. I read that when the dude kicks the bucket, his wife (if any) can take over his "job" as a pity case.
Kinda wish Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs would do a segment on those guys. Imagine being a bluebottle fly in the green room as they discuss compensation.


----------



## CQB (Jan 2, 2018)

What kind of job is it? Bobbing for apples? As compensation you get your partners job, but you gotta have it justified. Suweeet! Egalite and Fraternite reigns supreme. It's mebbe the cheap Merlot, but can't stop laughing.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 2, 2018)

It's the merlot. And the bubbling shit. They only wish for equality, fuck fraternity..


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 2, 2018)

We were in Dubai for our honeymoon and NYE. Here's my video of the light show. It was impressive, but their call to exclude fireworks this year I think was not the best.


----------

